# Mt2 protocol for the pale?



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking at supplementing with mt2 to get some decent colour for Summer. I've always been pale as you can see from my avi and I don't naturally tan, had many holidays in the sun and I come back just as white as I go (once the redness goes)  .

I'm looking for a rough protocol on how I should use mt2 if I decide to purchase some. I'm assuming a few weeks of more frequent jabs and sunbeds, then lower it to maintain? I'm looking for doses mainly, sunbed timings I'll have to judge as my skin is very sensitive.

Thanks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@FelonE I seen your post regarding you and mrs being pale without mt2. What was your protocol to start with mate and maintaining? Just to give me some idea really. Cheers.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Use .5 then go for 6 minutes , moisturise wait three days and repeat until happy I never use it without going for a bed

three dose and three 6 minute beds and I have people ask if I've been away , high doses cause sickness so no need for more than .5


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> Use .5 then go for 6 minutes , moisturise wait three days and repeat until happy I never use it without going for a bed
> 
> three dose and three 6 minute beds and I have people ask if I've been away , high doses cause sickness so no need for more than .5


 Alright thanks, when you're satisfied what about maintaining? Same dose 3x a week, or can you get away with less jabs and less beds?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> @FelonE I seen your post regarding you and mrs being pale without mt2. What was your protocol to start with mate and maintaining? Just to give me some idea really. Cheers.


 Mixed it with 1ml bac water and jabbed 0.1ml (the first big line on slin pin) twice a week for two weeks with 4 sunbeds in those two weeks. Now I do 0.1ml once a week with a 10min sunbed once a week and I'm nice and brown all the time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I jab it just before I go to sleep so don't get sick


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mixed it with 1ml bac water and jabbed 0.1ml (the first big line on slin pin) twice a week for two weeks with 4 sunbeds in those two weeks. Now I do 0.1ml once a week with a 10min sunbed once a week and I'm nice and brown all the time.


 Thanks for reply.

I'm assuming that's 10mg vials, so 1mg twice a week? Then maintaining on 1mg a week. Do you jab the day(s) you have the sun bed?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> I'm assuming that's 10mg vials, so 1mg twice a week? Then maintaining on 1mg a week. Do you jab the day(s) you have the sun bed?


 That's right. I have a sunbed the day after I jab mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's right. I have a sunbed the day after I jab mate


 Alright thanks mate. Thanks @Gavinmcl also.

Will give it a try the next time I order from source (won't be long haha).


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't use it after a tan is acheived it lasts for ages , jabbing before sunbed is recommended I beleive its half life is 9 minutes , it's debated but seen it over on a us forum and it's only proof I've seen , jabbing before bed does help avoid nausea though as said


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

As for mixing 1ml into the 10 mg is easiest then ten ticks is 1mg, use bac water not sterile and go easy on dosing it can make you feel like hell for few hours if dosing too high , I've used as little as .2mg per jab and had results over a week of use with three beds


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Also take a break from sunbeds after say three cause you'll keep getting darker and darker and don't want to look ridiculous, moisturise before going it will save yourself from burning I just use a normal moisturiser nothing fancy


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I jab it just before I go to sleep so don't get sick


 That was my logic too until one day I threw up in my sleep.

It would not happen under normal circumstances. I'm just stupid and like to jab 1-3mg at once (even gone up to 4mg once) and take a benzo to sleep it off. I hate using it and like to get over with it as fast as possible. Totally tanks my strength at the gym when I'm on it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> Also take a break from sunbeds after say three cause you'll keep getting darker and darker and don't want to look ridiculous, moisturise before going it will save yourself from burning I just use a normal moisturiser nothing fancy


 Yeah would have to judge colour haha.

What about a sublte approach, say 1 jab and 1 sun bed a week from the beginning, do you think you would achieve a gradual tan and be able to maintain a certain colour easier?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Go for one tonight then one Friday gives skin enough time to recover, I tan well and even better after mt2 and don't go for more than 6mins to prevent any chance of burning , I could probably go for 12-15mins and come out fine , there's no rush to achieve colour especially this time of year when it's cold start early for summer and avoid being burnt us a smart move , ill probably go twice a month until June then even the uks s**t summer I still colour with mt2


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> Go for one tonight then one Friday gives skin enough time to recover, I tan well and even better after mt2 and don't go for more than 6mins to prevent any chance of burning , I could probably go for 12-15mins and come out fine , there's no rush to achieve colour especially this time of year when it's cold start early for summer and avoid being burnt us a smart move , ill probably go twice a month until June then even the uks s**t summer I still colour with mt2


 Still got to order it yet  . Yeah there's no rush it's why I was wondering if 1 bed and 1 jab a week would gradually lose my paleness.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@FelonE's approach is a good one, fella. I've tried it many ways and this is plenty. I slept straight after the first 20 or 30 jabs of this and never once felt dodgy (all at 1mg).

Sleeping through helps with all the hardons too. If shot during the day, I can't keep the thing soft all day, it's seriously potent in that dept and makes work fun. Like being a teenager in high school all over again. Haha.

I have also never noticed any benefit in taking a sunbed straight away as opposed to a day or two after the jab.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Still got to order it yet  . Yeah there's no rush it's why I was wondering if 1 bed and 1 jab a week would gradually lose my paleness.


 No you won't,that's what me and the Mrs do to maintain


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Alright cheers lads.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

start at 0.02 ml then up it to 0.1ml ED for a week , then jab once a week 0.05ml


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

yea start really low! i cant remember dosage but i did like 3 ticks? mixed with 2ml of water and it was more than enough, i tried it everyday to get the tan quickly then you can maintain after that,

its actually amazing to someone who doesnt tan and imo safer than battering the sunbeds without it constantly..

only problem i had was i felt crap the first dose(start really low) and do before bed, and my face tanned alot quicker than body so i got orange face comments lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Was tempted to run some mt2 myself until I started hearing about people getting black freckles appearing


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Was tempted to run some mt2 myself until I started hearing about people getting black freckles appearing


 If you have spots or freckles, they will make them darker. But this goes away after discontinuing use.

All info on here too notch. Just like to add another side effect - aside from the nausea and hard-ons - this stuff also gives me chronic Indigestion. I mean to point where I wake up from sleep and have to sit up and burp. I can still taste the meals from the night before the next day in the morning. Anyone else suffer this?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pabloslabs said:


> If you have spots or freckles, they will make them darker. But this goes away after discontinuing use.
> 
> All info on here too notch. Just like to add another side effect - aside from the nausea and hard-ons - this stuff also gives me chronic Indigestion. I mean to point where I wake up from sleep and have to sit up and burp. I can still taste the meals from the night before the next day in the morning. Anyone else suffer this?


 So it doesn't actually cause spots and freckles to appear?

That was the only deal breaker for me but I don't actually have any freckles normally


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mix 2ml of BAC water with 10mg of MT2 and then pin 200mcg/day (4 units) and tan for 6-9 mins a week. Pinning small amounts daily prevents the nausea/sickness caused by pinning 1mg+ at once.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ordering some next week.

Inb4orangeforsummer


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> So it doesn't actually cause spots and freckles to appear?
> 
> That was the only deal breaker for me but I don't actually have any freckles normally


 It'll make big f**k off hairy, elevated moles grow overnight!!

Nah, JK, it's the UV light that'll bring out the brown spots. MT2 will just speed it x100

Everyone is different, I reckon. For me, it just darkened existing brown spots. MT2 works by causing your skin to produce melanin in large doses in rxn to sunlight. If anything, it protects the skin from burning. It's the red sunburn that's concerning moreso than brown spots.

MT2 is magic in terms of how fast it works. I just can't stand the nausea and burping from it.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

swole troll said:


> So it doesn't actually cause spots and freckles to appear?
> 
> That was the only deal breaker for me but I don't actually have any freckles normally


 they won't disapear , they didn't to me at least.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Baka said:


> they won't disapear , they didn't to me at least.


 Did you have any freckles and spots prior to mt2 use though?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Did you have any freckles and spots prior to mt2 use though?


 i had same concern, as i have freckles and slight spots natually, the MT2 does make them darker quickly before the rest of the skin catches up,

however ive not done it for like a year now and im back to normal white again and theyre the same,

i think people who have them (whether showing already or not) panick when they go dark quick on it, you just have to keep going until the rest of skin goes darker and it blends in with the tan, its not a perminant thing imo as that colour isnt sustainable long term if you stop as your natually white..


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I got dozens of moles from MT2. Still got them years later.

Loading it is absolutely pointless, as is taking it before bed. You're not going to see much UV light in your sleep.

As somebody advised earlier, take it shortly before a sunbed at a small dose. Antihistamines before MT2 prevents sickness.


----------

